# Light bleed



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I just noticed a small amount of light bleed on one side of my new iPad. It is two separate small areas.  Has anyone else found this on their new iPads? Does this mean that it is defective?


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Check the iPad user forums on the Apple website.  There are a couple of 10+ page long threads about this issue.  Some folks have been told the light bleed is caused by the glue used to affix the screen not being completely dry; others think the screens have been tightened down too much and that is causing the light to "compress".  Other folks have posted that they do not have this issue at all.  It sure seems like a defect, and the Apple stores are replacing units that people return for light bleeding, but Apple has yet to comment.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

yep seems like a widespread issue.  Mine has it slightly, but I don't notice it during normal use.  I only see it if I display a black screen in a dark room.  So I'm not too worried about since from other forums it seen ms pretty much every iPad 2 has some bleeding if you test it that way and mine is pretty minor compared topics others habpve posted.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a small amount at the bottom of my screen. I noticed it while I watched a movie this evening.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

At first I didn't think I had this, but if I crank up brightness to max and look at a black screen I can see a couple of small spots at screen bottom. there's much discussion, but I don't know of anyone with an actual problem.

If you have it bad, I'd try to exchange the ipad. But I'd wait till the supply situation stabilizes!


Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

While I have a small bleed down in the corner, I don't notice it with normal usage. Actually the only time I noticed it was when I first started it up and the screen was almost all black. I have not checked it since because it does not interfer with my daily use. I did read where some people had significant bleed on theirs which I think they returned.  Other than that minor bleed, I have not noticed anything else wrong and am really happy with mine.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, the only reason to worry about in my opinion is if you notice it during normal use.

If you'll use it to watch movies, then do that and see if you notice it as the most likely time to notice it during normal usage is watching a letter boxed movie (black bars on the top and bottom) in a dim room.  

Otherwise, who cares if it's a flaw you only see on a black screen in a dark room?  Well, obviously lots giving the grumbling about it on sites like Macrumors!  But some people are more anal and want things to be perfect even if the flaw doesn't affect them.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

How do I make the screen completely dark to check for issues?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> How do I make the screen completely dark to check for issues?


Several options to get their or close:

Go to the photos app--if you have not photos loaded it will be empty and black.

www.blackle.com (google with a black background)

Take a picture with your finger over the back camera, then look at that black image in the photos app.


----------

